# Out of the ordinary yet sturdy plants:



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Looking for recommendations of really strong plants that can take a 
beating from larger heavy bodied viv inhabitants. 

The thing is, I’ve already found most of the usual suspects (i.e. Sansevieria, Hoya Carnosa). 
I’m looking for more rare, interesting and unusual ideas… 

There's a thread from 2010 but they didn't specify rare and out of the ordinary plus 
I know there has to be some new ideas from the last 5 years.

Also would appreciate more exotic versions of some of the usual suspects (i.e. a rare pothos variety)

Much appreciated...


----------



## Rushthezeppelin (Oct 6, 2015)

what herp is this for by chance?


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Rhacodactylus leachianus (Purebred Pine Isle locale)


----------



## Rushthezeppelin (Oct 6, 2015)

Not too out of the ordinary but I know Schefflera and Dwarf Schefflera make great plants for most gecko and cham vivs. Nice and sturdy to climb on and you can usually find a pretty well grown out plant to fill in a viv very quickly.


----------



## Rushthezeppelin (Oct 6, 2015)

If you want to fancy it up a bit....they even have variegated specimens out there.


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks those are on my list, I guess I'm looking for some out of the box ideas. 

Some rare plants that I see on here from time to time that maybe no one ever thought about for this type of set up but would be perfect.


----------



## Rushthezeppelin (Oct 6, 2015)

Well after going through some pics of New Caledonia, it seems there is a rushfoil (or rushfoil like plant) there that looks very close to the common variety used as a houseplant.










compared the commonly available one










Also seems alot of palms so obviously try and source some of the smaller palm varieties that won't outgrow a viv too easily....how big will this viv be? If it's big enough (probably need somewhat deep substrate too) you could maybe go with something like a pygmy date palm or something like that.

I know I'm not throwing out much fancy rare exotics here but that's what I got so far ^_^


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

What size is the enclosure?


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

It will be an 18x18x24tall exo terra or I may go with a custom Sherman Tank. Either way it will be around that size.



epiphytes etc. said:


> What size is the enclosure?


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

What about other Hoya species? Kerrii comes to mind. Amydrium zippelianum is like a more exotic looking pothos. Ficus deltoidea is pretty cool. There are a few Acanths that may work, Justicia, Stobilanthes, etc.


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks for the ideas... I like the New Caledonian one better. Those may grow too big anyway though (I didn't put the size of my enclosure).

I'm not doing a biotope. Not against it I just want to be open to anything that works, is visually pleasing and won't get trampled. Don't want to limit an already limited field.



Rushthezeppelin said:


> Well after going through some pics of New Caledonia, it seems there is a rushfoil (or rushfoil like plant) there that looks very close to the common variety used as a houseplant.
> 
> 
> I know I'm not throwing out much fancy rare exotics here but that's what I got so far ^_^


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks those all look really great... I had that ficus in my yard when I lived in FL briefly. Very cool plant. And you're right Hoyas are great looking and perfect for this application. I've never seen that one too, pretty interesting.




epiphytes etc. said:


> What about other Hoya species? Kerrii comes to mind. Amydrium zippelianum is like a more exotic looking pothos. Ficus deltoidea is pretty cool. There are a few Acanths that may work, Justicia, Stobilanthes, etc.


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

I have various cattleya species in with my crested geckos and 1 psychopsis. They aren't quite as big as leachies but these are still pretty sturdy plants.


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks man this is what I was hoping to hear the most LoL The psychopsis is a really cool choice and worth a try, especially if your cresty hasn't destroyed it.

Now I just wish you have a few miniature orchids to recommend but that's probably not going to happen 

Anyways, Would love to hear any more ideas that people have. I know there has to be some more good choices out there.

Also, If anybody else is interested let me know and I'll post what I have so far.



Pubfiction said:


> I have various cattleya species in with my crested geckos and 1 psychopsis. They aren't quite as big as leachies but these are still pretty sturdy plants.


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

There are many plants in the cattleya alliance that are medium to small sized that are fairly sturdy. But realistically almost no mini or small plant is going to handle a leachie sitting on it. But the animal is big enough that you could probably design some sort of protective obstructions. 

If you make a pit or cave like structure and put a mini plant in it. The gecko might be able to lay completely over it without damaging the plant. 

Also putting plant near the top of the tank would reduce the chances of you pet jumping down onto them.


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Great idea maybe I'll try one miniature in with her but I have to be careful... Last time I started that she ended up losing her new home since I couldn't stop buying them LoL 

Plus I don't think any small orchid can withstand one of her giant baby #@$%'s... She'll find a way to strategically drop one right in the center of all its leaves... I'd prolly kill the plant with water in an effort to keep it clean LoL

One definitely won't hurt though, can't wait to start planning and adding some obstructions will add to the fun.

Thanks again...



Pubfiction said:


> There are many plants in the cattleya alliance that are medium to small sized that are fairly sturdy. But realistically almost no mini or small plant is going to handle a leachie sitting on it. But the animal is big enough that you could probably design some sort of protective obstructions.
> 
> If you make a pit or cave like structure and put a mini plant in it. The gecko might be able to lay completely over it without damaging the plant.
> 
> Also putting plant near the top of the tank would reduce the chances of you pet jumping down onto them.


----------

